# Fishing Venice, La. --Super Strike Charters



## Super Strike Charters (Apr 22, 2011)

Venice, La. Offshore Fishing Report—Super Strike Charters-7/6/2015.


This June was somewhat of a different one as compared to most. The first week of June was great, lots of fish and almost perfect weather, the Second week we had very windy weather with a lot of storms, the fishing was Ok on the days we could get out, the third week was another excellent week, both fishing and weather, and the 4th week was windy again, but the 4th week was good fishing if you could get out. The tuna fishing was a little tough overall this June, we still caught them, but by no means was it the best I have ever seen. They would not bite on just one thing so you had to have the arsenal with you. Live bait, chum, poppers, diving baits, were all working, but, it would change throughout the day as to what you needed to use. Sometimes June can be that way and for 2015 that was the case. The Mahi Mahi did show up as usual, snapper were in all the usual spots and were a sure thing most days, some days required work. But, over the past week the Tuna have shown up and are eating again. Most are averaging about 40-50lbs. Yesterday-7/5/14- Jackie Liston and crew from Tx. were able to bring in a 137lber. & 125lber. and 5 more under 50, the day before they had eight right at the 35-40lb. mark, plus a limit of snapper both days so they made a haul for sure. The mahi mahi are still around and are mixed in with the Tuna so there is a good amount of action right now between the two species. July and especially August are two very good months to fish Tuna so we are looking forward to that. Red Snapper closes on July 15 this year so if your wanting to catch those you have until then to go. We do have open days this month and next if your looking to catch some fish.

Please visit our website for more info. www.superstrikecharters.com

Damon McKnight
Super Strike Charters
800.318.1720
[email protected]


----------

